# No (none, zero) cervical mucus?



## PiggieFarmer

Hello ladies (and gents),

DH and I have been trying for about 18 cycles now with no luck, and I just turned 37. We are using the Clearblue monitor, and ovulation seems normal. We are now in the process of getting a fertility workup from my OB/GYN.

One thing I noticed and mentioned to him is that I have had NO cervical mucus for at least as long as we have been trying. Not fertile CM, not regular CM... nothing, even after checking with fingers. There are some great photos of CM at the Beautiful Cervix site (which I guess a lot of you have seen), and I have seen nothing even close to that.

I mentioned this to the doc, and he doesn't seem worried about it. But I am not convinced... from everything I have read and seen, it seems like there should be some CM. I have tried extra water and guaifenesin with no difference. I have heard of other remedies that try to thin out existing CM, but again, I don't seem to have any to start with.

So basically... should I be concerned about this? If so, what else can I try?

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Natsby

EPO seems to be recommended for CM. I also drink grapefruit juice. If neither of them work have you tried preseed? Then you don´t need CM. But remember a little goes a long way with preseed. You don´t want him sliding off the bed.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Keep hydrated. 
Even if you do not see the CM - do you feel wetter at some times of the month than others (non arousal) - and do you notice a difference upon penetration? If so you may be producing and just not noticing. 
I have heard green tea is good as well as epo but for green tea make sure getting extra folic acid, as it can deplete it and stop epo after O.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Thanks so much for the suggestions! Some comments or questions...

Is the EPO I might get from Amazon just as good as any other?

We did try Pre-seed, but I am quite tight down there :blush: and it doesn't work well as a lube. We have to put some Astroglide on him (not in me), otherwise it is too painful for him, and he just can't get in.

Does Pre-Seed work as a CM *substitute*, or just as a sperm-friendly lubricant? I suppose I could try putting some Pre-Seed in first (as "CM"), then some Astroglide on him. Does that make sense?

I feel like I drink a lot of water, sometimes I hear it sloshing around.

I really don't feel wetter at any time... just the same moistness all the time (not particularly wet, certainly not enough to make drops, but not dry either). Arousal doesn't make a difference, neither does time of month. I am *never* wet on the outside.

Worth mentioning is that I am taking two different antidepressants, Ritalin (for ADHD), and Rozerem (a sleeping aid), but the doc doesn't seem concerned by that. Should I be? :shrug:

Thanks again!


----------



## goddess25

I used preseed when I was trying to conceive last, I thought it was a sperm friendly lube.

Hope your OB/GYN has some answers for you.


----------



## SWLondonMum

PiggieFarmer said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestions! Some comments or questions...
> 
> Is the EPO I might get from Amazon just as good as any other?
> 
> We did try Pre-seed, but I am quite tight down there :blush: and it doesn't work well as a lube. We have to put some Astroglide on him (not in me), otherwise it is too painful for him, and he just can't get in.
> 
> Does Pre-Seed work as a CM *substitute*, or just as a sperm-friendly lubricant? I suppose I could try putting some Pre-Seed in first (as "CM"), then some Astroglide on him. Does that make sense?
> 
> I feel like I drink a lot of water, sometimes I hear it sloshing around.
> 
> I really don't feel wetter at any time... just the same moistness all the time (not particularly wet, certainly not enough to make drops, but not dry either). Arousal doesn't make a difference, neither does time of month. I am *never* wet on the outside.
> 
> Worth mentioning is that I am taking two different antidepressants, Ritalin (for ADHD), and Rozerem (a sleeping aid), but the doc doesn't seem concerned by that. Should I be? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks again!

I'm no expert but some drugs can cause dryness - maybe worth seeing if your antidepressants do - they can cause loss of libido which I guess could be related?? Googling can be dangerous and scary esp side effects and symptoms but might be worth a try, just ignore anything that sounds freaky and scary:wacko:


----------



## Tysia

hi...

i heard that no fertile CM = no chance for pregnancy...
my doctor is very concerned when i don't have at least 4 days with really good fertile CM

no CM might mean something is wrong with the hormones 
are you being monitored? they should check both progesterone and estrogenes...

as for EPO - it screwed up my cycles totally! went from 28-31 days long cycles to 45! once i stopped taking it, everything went back to normal

and as for Ritalin and the other drug - they can certainly be the culprits!

(sorry for just a quick message, but i just had a d&c done for my second miscarriage today and feel very tired...)


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Tysia,

Thanks for the info! I was checked for FSH (ovarian reserve), but I don't think I was checked for the others. I say "I don't think" because we have been at this for a while, and DH is keeping the records. That's getting a definite follow-up...

I have heard some say that CM is not necessary (including my doc), but "most" of the evidence seems to point toward needing it. I think we'll add in the rest of our Pre-Seed this time coming in a few days, and then really pursue it with the doc.

I also heard about strange things happening with EPO... sounds a bit scary. What about "FertileCM"?



Tysia said:


> (sorry for just a quick message, but i just had a d&c done for my second miscarriage today and feel very tired...)

And very sorry to hear about your MC. Thanks for answering so quickly despite that. :hugs:


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
CM is crucial for sperm to meet the egg. I read a story of someone who was ttc for several years and then she entered "NaProTechnology" and began charting. Realizing that the woman had no CM her doctor put her on B6 vitamin and within one or two cycles she got pregnant. I think I read the story on www.naprotechnology.com or org
Best wishes
Amber


----------



## Tysia

PiggieFarmer said:


> I also heard about strange things happening with EPO... sounds a bit scary. What about "FertileCM"?


hi PiggieFarmer,

I am not sure about FertileCM
I used to take it for a while, and when I quit EPO, i also quit FertileCM...
maybe both of these did screw up my cycles, but when i stopped taking them and my cycles went back to normal, by CM improved tremendously! so maybe after all it was worth it to have a few screwed up cycles, i don't know...

also, i don't know if you ever heard of a bit of a crazy option...
Canola oil? :haha:
i know it sounds a bit weird and disgusting but i have the impression that it works much better than PreSeed... (and read lots of good things about it, too)
(i tried it, and got my second BFP on it)


----------



## Gingersnaps

I would talk to your doctor about the meds you are on and if they have a drying effect - that could be an issue.

As for EPO - I read a blog piece someone posted on here - let me see if I can find it:
https://www.amandabears.com/heartsherbals.html


----------



## PiggieFarmer

We actually did try canola oil once, and it worked "OK"... not as slippery as the Astroglide, and of course really messy if it gets on the sheets. Since Astroglide is technically not sperm-friendly, we would like to use something else, but so far nothing else works for DH. :shrug:

I was actually looking into NaPro yesterday, and apparently the way they chart fertility (Creighton method) is based almost entirely on CM, so they must think it is important to have some!

We did tell the doc about all of this, including the meds, but he didn't seem concerned about the _total_ lack of CM. Like I said, we have been at this for 18 cycles, so I feel silly realizing only now (and at 37!) that lack of CM might be a problem. Asking here is basically me getting a second opinion... and now I guess we'll have to be more insistent with the doctor, or try someone else. Thanks for all the suggestions!

I also had an HSG done on Friday... waiting for the results tomorrow.


----------



## lisap2008

I rarely get ewcm myself and when I do its a tiny bit and not very stretchy and I have 4 girls so you can get pregnant without ewcm but its much more difficult because the sperm need something to swim in and preferably something sperm friendly ,preseed can help.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

lisap2008 said:


> I rarely get ewcm myself and when I do its a tiny bit and not very stretchy and I have 4 girls so you can get pregnant without ewcm but its much more difficult because the sperm need something to swim in and preferably something sperm friendly ,preseed can help.

My issue isn't a lack of EWCM, but rather lack of any CM at all (none, zero). I have looked at a lot of pictures, and I haven't had anything like it in a long time.


----------



## beachlover1

the time I concieved my son...i had NOTHING!! dry as a bone when it came to CM. some months theres more than others but that month nothing!!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

beachlover1 said:


> the time I concieved my son...i had NOTHING!! dry as a bone when it came to CM. some months theres more than others but that month nothing!!

I have heard about this happening a few times, though I'm not sure how common it is. I have to believe at this point that having no CM is basically putting me at a disadvantage. I might get lucky without it, but I surely shouldn't depend on that, right?


----------



## Nicker

If lack of CM is your ttc issue then IUI is an option. The sperm bypasses the cervix. I hope to do IUI in January (different reason though as since I am single I need a donor).


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Nicker said:


> If lack of CM is your ttc issue then IUI is an option. The sperm bypasses the cervix. I hope to do IUI in January (different reason though as since I am single I need a donor).

Hah, I wish I knew anything for certain! At this point I am pretty certain lack of CM is not helping. And the HSG came back good (phew!), so that makes it seem more likely.


----------



## Nicker

I sure I understand the not knowing. I am very frustrated right now. I may or may not have the egg reserves to conceive. My FS knows this answer but will not share it with me until my appointment on January 5. I had the HSG and that was all good. Well not all good as it didn't feel to good but the results were good. The following week I had all my day 3 labs done and a antricular follicle count done. At the end of the AFC he said we would discuss all the results at my follow up. I could have kicked his a%&. I go for my CD21 labs tomorrow which is just to check progesterone. I am kind of nervous about that as I really don't know if I ovulated this month.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Nicker said:


> I sure I understand the not knowing. I am very frustrated right now. I may or may not have the egg reserves to conceive. My FS knows this answer but will not share it with me until my appointment on January 5. I had the HSG and that was all good. Well not all good as it didn't feel to good but the results were good. The following week I had all my day 3 labs done and a antricular follicle count done. At the end of the AFC he said we would discuss all the results at my follow up. I could have kicked his a%&. I go for my CD21 labs tomorrow which is just to check progesterone. I am kind of nervous about that as I really don't know if I ovulated this month.

Yes, it's just awful waiting for results... I had to wait for the HSG result between Thursday and Monday ("only" four days), and that was tough (partly because it didn't look good on the screen during the test itself). Making you wait until Jan 5 seems cruel! :wacko:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

A quick update... we are still trying, just yesterday had our 30th failed cycle. :nope:

I started taking FertileCM more or less regularly in March , and it seems to help, but I am not sure whether it is enough. I do see what appears to be egg-white cervical mucus, but it only comes out when I poop (TMI, I know), and it seems to be that consistency through the entire cycle. In any case, certainly not enough to chart with, but I suppose it is an improvement.


----------

